# [SOLVED] Amplifier Turn on



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

I have been slowly installing an amplifier in my car for the last few weeks. The amplifier is a Boss Chaos C350. My car is a 1996 Ford Contour. I have the factory stereo. The wiring harness information for the stereo can be found here. According to that information, which seems to be accurate, there is nothing there for a remote turn on. I have the wire connected from the remote turn on thing on the amplifier and routed all the way to the dash behind the stereo. I was just wondering if there is something I'm missing or if there is some other place I can connect my remote turn on wire to have it function the same way; I would be OK with the amplifier being on when the stereo isn't just as long as it is off when the car itself is.

If you can't provide any specific information, then how can I use a multimeter to check if a wire would work for this. I've heard of using an ignition wire and also a wire from the cigarette lighter thing. I've also heard that those two methods cause a thump on the speakers connected to the amp when turning on the car, which is apparently bad for the speakers. I would prefer something safe for the speakers.

Is there anything else I should know? This is my first time installing an amplifier and also my first car. So I don't have any experience with any of this yet.

Thanks,
Relix


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

Most factory stereos don't come with a remote turn on wire - you are right.

Some people run it to the ignition wire. All you really need is a switched power source.

I've seen a lot of people run it to their fuse box and tap into the radio fuse. So when the radio gets power, the amp turns on.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

get a volt meter or a test light and have a friend turn the ignition on and off while testing the wires, easiest and fastest way to find the signal wire.


----------



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

Thanks for that help above.
So are you saying it would be possible to connect it either of these two wires:
Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Orange/Black
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Blue/Black
If not then I'm thinking the ignition would be the next best option for me.
These two are really close to where the wire is currently but I would have to add wire and probably squeeze myself somewhere to get to the ignition unless there's an easier place to access that wire.


----------



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

I found the fuse box under the dash on the driver's side. I also found a diagram that shows what each fuse is associated with so I know which fuse is connected to the radio.
How would I connect the wire to this? Do I solder the wire to the exposed metal on one side of the top of the fuse? Or is there a different method I should use?
I noticed that another fuse in that box had a little metal thing attached to it. I wasn't able to move it. It doesn't look like the fuse was manufactured with that piece of metal on it. Would I need something like that to solder my wire to the fuse? I would guess that a piece of metal connecting both sides of the fuse like that would render the center piece of the fuse useless since it would allow the circuit to be closed when the fuse is blown, which deems it as a potential hazard. I have no idea why it's there.
This is the last part of my amplifier installation before testing everything. It would be really nice to have it all working tonight or tomorrow and I would like to test it, but I don't want to risk ruining the fuse or something worse. I need some advice from the pro's.
Thanks again!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

Radio shack sells spade's that loop under the fuse then extent out of the fuse so you can hook a female spade to it. Or splice into an ignition wire witch is only hot while the car is running. Do not use a constant for the amp turn on as the amp will always be on then and drain the battery. Radio shack also sells t-taps that can be used to splice into a wire, but you will also need a male spade to use with it.
I will pull a fuse that is ignition then splice the turn on wire about an inch and a half, then twist the spliced wire around the pulled fuse(blade) leaving enough free play to re-seat the fuse. It ain't pretty but works when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

Radio Shack sells fuse taps. Here's what I used to tap into my ignition fuse.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102780

Although - I think this wire would work for you - but let Lee or jaggerwild answer this for sure.
*Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Blue/Black*


----------



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*

Thanks! I figured out how to wrap the wire around the fuse and my amp turns on/off when my car is.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Amplifier Turn on*



ntarelix said:


> Thanks! I figured out how to wrap the wire around the fuse and my amp turns on/off when my car is.


 Cool!
Just make sure no part or the exposed wire is near anything metal :grin:.


----------

